# Does exist any other film or document about dpdr like "Numb"?



## Ondřej (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw film Numb few mounths ago and now i would like to see similiar film or document. Do you know one?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Ondřej said:


> I saw film Numb few mounths ago and now i would like to see similiar film or document. Do you know one?


There 's a novel: Swimming inside the Sun by David Zweig.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tarnation


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

pancake said:


> There 's a novel: Swimming inside the Sun by David Zweig.


Hey great! I had not heard of this one. I ordered a used copy from Amazon. Interesting...


----------



## spaced-out (Mar 28, 2008)

yes , this Placebo video : 




does the way he is looking at his hands remind you of something ? :--)


----------

